# What does ZHP mean?



## mehla (Jun 15, 2003)

Sorry for asking such an ignorant question, but what does "ZHP" stand for?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

mehla said:


> *Sorry for asking such an ignorant question, but what does "ZHP" stand for? *


It's the ordering code for the new Performance Package on the 330i.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

mehla said:


> *Sorry for asking such an ignorant question, but what does "ZHP" stand for? *


It also stands for "zooming happy phil" :bigpimp:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: What does ZHP mean?*



JST said:


> *It's the ordering code for the new Performance Package on the 330i. *


What does the package include?

Is it different from the sports package you check off on the web site when you are building a car?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: What does ZHP mean?*



LmtdSlip said:


> *What does the package include?
> 
> Is it different from the sports package you check off on the web site when you are building a car? *


do a search for ZHP here and look at the oldest threads that come up in that search.

They should have all the info


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

It means you couldn't afford an M3.  

Seriously though it is separate from the Sport Package and was discussed to death on this site, so a search would be fruitful.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

SteveM said:


> *It means you couldn't afford an M3.
> 
> Seriously though it is separate from the Sport Package and was discussed to death on this site, so a search would be fruitful. *


Had M5...sold for ZHP...


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

It was really just a poor attempt at humor.  

I decided that the things I didn't like about the ZHP outweighed the parts that I liked so I went with just the Sport Package.


----------

